# Recon Peptides. Anyone ever use them ?



## Lovetogetjacked (May 19, 2017)

Check out their website. Great pricing..........

https://researchpeptides.co/


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2017)

Support us --> https://www.ironmagresearch.com


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (May 19, 2017)

Prince said:


> Support us --> https://www.ironmagresearch.com



Thanks Prince. I like what you have and I will be buying my PCT stack through you. How is shipping currently? 2-3 days?


----------

